# Shelf life for eclairs



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,

Can you tell me how long I can keep my eclairs or choux after they filled? I am finding different information about this, like: in a bakery they keep them for only 24 hour, or the best time is up to 8 hours. Is that correct? 

Thank you!


----------



## zeppo shanski (Dec 4, 2016)

1 day at my house. If that.


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

Zeppo Shanski said:


> 1 day at my house. If that.


I see, thank you


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

OliviaS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you tell me how long I can keep my eclairs or choux after they filled? I am finding different information about this, like: in a bakery they keep them for only 24 hour, or the best time is up to 8 hours. Is that correct?
> 
> Thank you!


I don't know where you are getting your information from.

Eclairs, made correctly, and filled, will, in fact, be shelf stable for up to 3 days or more.

Been there and done that.

The issue is the filling in that it will cause moisture leaking into the shell making for a limp product.

The crust on the shell if baked correctly will hold the pastry creme well.

And, I might add, that unfilled eclairs can be frozen for up to a month, defrosted and filled.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll go with ChefRoss' answer since I have no experience with eclairs other than eating them. But I am curious to know why you need a shelf life. Like Zeppo, eclairs never last for more than a day in my house, if that long. I don't see them lasting long at my local bakeries either. 

Are you making them at home or do they not sell right away?


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

I guess I will have to rephrase my question - what the best time for consumption will be? Sure they can last 3 days, but they will get saugy from the pastry cream, no? Let's say in a pastry shop what they will do if they didn't sell eclairs in 24 hours or today, will they keep them for sale tomorrow? Or get rid of them?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I am in south Texas so I look at things differently than most.

One maybe stretch to two days if kept in a cool dry place.

IME they are so much better when fresh.

Altho you can make as many shells as you think you will need for the week and just fill and glaze every morning....any left at the end of the day would be bagged and taken home.

In south Texas...

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

In most restaurants Croquembouche or chocolate profiteroles are served only the day they are filled.

Croquembouche or profiteroles are the same as eclairs, just round instead of long.

We usually made only a small amount and most of the time they were all sold by the end of the day. Any leftovers were eaten by the wait staff and never made it back into the kitchen.

In a pastry shop I would  have a few filled for display only  and fill  them to fresh as I sell them..

And make  sign for all to see :" All orders placed the day before get a 10 % discount "


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

flipflopgirl said:


> I am in south Texas so I look at things differently than most.
> One maybe stretch to two days if kept in a cool dry place.
> IME they are so much better when fresh.
> Altho you can make as many shells as you think you will need for the week and just fill and glaze every morning....any left at the end of the day would be bagged and taken home.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## olivias (Jan 8, 2017)

berndy said:


> In most restaurants Croquembouche or chocolate profiteroles are served only the day they are filled.
> Croquembouche or profiteroles are the same as eclairs, just round instead of long.
> We usually made only a small amount and most of the time they were all sold by the end of the day. Any leftovers were eaten by the wait staff and never made it back into the kitchen.
> In a pastry shop I would have a few filled for display only and fill them to fresh as I sell them..
> And make sign for all to see :" All orders placed the day before get a 10 % discount "


Thank you! That makes total sense to me


----------

